# I really hate the heat.



## RosyRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't like the heat because of it being hot. My mom always keeps the room nice and cool with a machine she calls the A.C and she changes my water all the time with ice in it.

I hate it because its ruining my dinner everyday. My mom makes me a bowl full of vegetables everyday and the heat is making them dry out and wilt. She had to throw out blueberries and a lot of parsley today because its really hot and the thing called the refrigerator can't keep things as cool. PARSLEY! And that's one of my favorite foods! My mom says that the stores are the same with their A.C's so a lot of the vegetables get dry there too. Even when mom wets them for me they're all floppy looking.

Is any other bunny dealing with this?


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 6, 2012)

I wive rite besid da a/c sooz i notz hot but my swave she sayz swettin shud be aganst da waw!!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 6, 2012)

We are not happy with heat. At least you don't have to pay the electric bills that come with it, my rabbit friends. It's worth it, but still not welcome. And we are in a drought as well, so the clover in my grass is brown except for parts in heavy shade.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 6, 2012)

We has had wain,wain wain for months. It finally turned hot out. My hidey hole under the steps, was so hot yesterday, dat I came inside without mommy having to come and get me. She mowed my area, and I helped her rake up the grasses. Boy what a lot of bunny food going to waste, she threw out 3 big wheelbarrow fulls. But is sure helped with the mosquitoes. I hates it when they bites my nose. Today is hot too, thinks I will probably hang out where the A/C is. So far most of the stuffs dat is for me in the garden has rotted. Mom says that she will have to go and buys me some. The stores are doing alright,but I wonder if they will have troubles once it gets really hot?? Mommy says not to worry, we will just go to the farmers market. Did you know they sell farmers?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 6, 2012)

We be rich bunnies, we have central air and a ceiling fan. We want our own reality show!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 6, 2012)

It's been too dry here to mow the last 3+ weeks.


----------



## RosyRabbits (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice to know I'm not the only one dealing with this.

My mom got back from the story to get new food and she said the place she gets my food had their food all dry. She said all the berries had mold on it!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh that sounds so awful, did she just feeds you some extra hay instead until the new stuffs come in. My mommy washes the berries in a solution of 1 tablespoon of vinegar to a gallon of water, rinses them and puts them away. They doesn't taste of the vinegar and they keeps for a long times in the fridge.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jul 9, 2012)

It cooled off here & actually was coolish outside at 5am. High is to be 'only' 88 today, 85 tomorrow, then back into the 90s. Normal average high is/was 83.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 9, 2012)

We is suppose to go up to the high 90's with the huminex what ever dat is today. Mom went on the weekend and gots a new air conditioner for our bedrooms. Dat way we can all stretch out and snooze in comfort. I may not be a rich bunny like some others on here, but at least is sleeping betters.heeheehee


----------

